# Nothing Special (Video)



## eatskisleep (Dec 9, 2007)

*Nothing Special*
A few of the clips I liked from my movies over the past few years, and a few new clips.
_Mad Dog Moments ©2007_

Watch it here (where I think the quality is slightly better):
http://broadbandsports.com/node/13227
or here at pinkbike, where I think the quality is slightly worse.
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/5731/

This was going to be my submission to the Highland Video Contest (of course in higher DVD quality), but my DVD burner conveniently stopped working. I also want to thank Glender for offering to help out with the whole DVD situation; had I spent more time on the video, I would have taken up on the offer.

Comments and Suggestions wanted/appreciated. Seriously, let me know what you think, what you liked and what you didn't like about the movie. Help me improve my movies.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome.  Love the wipe-outs!  Really good footage.  So why don't you bring your video camera when you go skiing?  Have a Wildcat pass again this season?


----------



## eatskisleep (Dec 9, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Awesome.  Love the wipe-outs!  Really good footage.  So why don't you bring your video camera when you go skiing?  Have a Wildcat pass again this season?


Thanks 

Yes I do have a Wildcat pass this year. And yes I will bring the camera with me skiing this year, previously I have only brought it to film friends in the park (which gets old after awhile, I still have little interest in the park)... Wanna make a movie sometime this season? Filming is pretty easy to do.


----------



## Marc (Dec 12, 2007)

Very cool vid.  I could identify a lot with the crashes.  Except I'm dumb enough to ride without pads.


----------



## ski220 (Dec 26, 2007)

Like it alot.  A few more credits at the end would be nice to identify places would be nice.  Like "Filmed on location at...."


----------



## JD (Feb 20, 2008)

reat riding!


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## molecan (Apr 2, 2008)

From the description, and what I recognize, its either Highland, (wooded with lifts, and maintained berms and hits) or Boston City Hall, and near Haymarket station at the end.

Oh, nice work on that, good editing.


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 3, 2008)

molecan said:


> From the description, and what I recognize, its either Highland, (wooded with lifts, and maintained berms and hits) or Boston City Hall, and near Haymarket station at the end.
> 
> Oh, nice work on that, good editing.




A lot of the woods stuff is from Attitash, some of the drop clips etc are from Highlands, and the urban stuff is indeed from Boston.


----------

